# Composer playing cards



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ace through king plus the joker. Whose face goes on which card?

BTW I'm for Cage on the Joker...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Stravinsky ~ Jeu de Cartes, ballet in three deals, and The Rake's progress, where cards are used by Old Nick to Trick Tom, the shuffling sound underscored with a scurrilous harpsichord part.

The man loved playing cards, 'immortalized' them in two works: Certainly a face card, the King of Hearts, or higher, or the all powerful wild card, Joker, should go to Maestro Stravinsky.

I eagerly await for the OP about which composer gets assigned which Billiard Ball, Mozart loving that game so much


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*Oh, all right, I'll say it...*

Tchaikovsky- Q♠


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

*Nørgård* is also among those influenced by the playing card theme - there´s a concerto for harp & chamber orchestra entitled "King, Queen, Ace", and 4 different guitar suites called "Lad Kortene Fortælle"/ "Tales from a (card-playing) Hand".

Somehow in accordance with his presentation of such many-facetted compositions through the years - a whole hand.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Homophobia, nice.

Edit:

I am sorry to have imputed homophobia in that post. Despite owning that opera I never made that connection. Seen a fair amount of homophobia recently elsewhere and jumped to conclusions. Sorry.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

quack said:


> Homophobia, nice.


Tchaikovsky wrote an opera called Queen of Spades. I don't think pointing that out is homophobic in itself.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

If you ever get into suits, I'd vote for Erik Satie as the 1 of hearts, since he had his heart broken once and never loved again. Sibelius would be the 2 of hearts, since he was happy to live with his wife even after he stopped composing. And the 3 of hearts would be the tragic love story of Gustav and Alma Mahler, the young and talented wife left by herself and looking for love somewhere else.

And I wish I could find the picture of Ernest Bloch and Roger Sessions together digging a ditch for the 2 of spades.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Surely Satie would be split between a random off-suit 7-2 pair.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> Tchaikovsky wrote an opera called Queen of Spades. I don't think pointing that out is homophobic in itself.


I didn't pick up on it until the homophobic comment had me look again ~ the font is in *PINK* (or the color chart calls the 'pink' here, "light Salmon" LOL. Let's go for Puce and 'forgive' what may just be a kind of 'humor.' (Anyway, we all know that everyone who likes classical music is....)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Glazunov should be King of Hearts. <3


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Beethoven - the Nine of Diamonds to represent his symphonies.

Maybe we can have a tarot version of this game as well?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

elgars ghost said:


> Beethoven - the Nine of Diamonds to represent his symphonies.


If we're opening the door to numbered cards, I propose:

Balakirev- FIVE of diamonds
Borodin- FIVE of hearts
Mussorgsky- FIVE of clubs
Rimsky-Korsakov- FIVE of spades.

Sorry Cesar... I ran out of suits.


elgars ghost said:


> Maybe we can have a tarot version of this game as well?


I thought about that, too. The Batons could be headed by Mahler and Bernstein. The Cups-- by Mussorgsky and Sibelius.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Maybe Prokofiev should be the 3 of hearts (Love of 3 Oranges and all), and Shostakovich Ace of Spades to represent 15 symphonies (14 in actuality  close enough).


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> If we're opening the door to numbered cards, I propose:
> 
> Balakirev- FIVE of diamonds
> Borodin- FIVE of hearts
> ...




You could also do that with Les Six.


----------



## WavesOfParadox (Aug 5, 2012)

Create a 13 card just for Schoenberg


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Tchaikovsky- Q♠


Hey, I thought of that too, but forgot to say it. I would have also quipped that he is worthy of this high ranking position!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I would nominate the 7 of hearts for Varese, as he influenced 7 key composers who followed or influenced by him: 

John Cage ·
Milton Babbitt ·
Krzysztof Penderecki ·
Olivier Messiaen -
Karlheinz Stockhausen ·
Iannis Xenakis
Frank Zappa
thou there are probably more....

This is hard - was difficult to find any other linkages to cards!!


----------

